# Anyone Playing Spaced Gigs Right Now?



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has found a place or a way to safely play right now?

horndale


----------



## Cwestnghouse (Sep 3, 2020)

There has been a couple of places around New Braunfels/Canyon Lake but it’s limited to say the least


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

No gigs since 3/12. Won't be any until a vaccine.


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes, what mass meetings there are. Although sometimes it seems that this is more and more politics, there is no smoke without fire. There is a virus and who knows what the situation really is. We see some numbers, in fact, they can be completely different.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Barge 295, Bernhardt Winery, Haak Winery, lots of outdoor gigs around Houston lately.


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

Played 2 weddings in that last month. It was awesome.


----------

